# Mucus and blood in puppy poos



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Im hoping you can help. My cocker spaniel puppy has been with me now for 1 month. He was originally on Tesco Premium dry puppy food at his breeders but this was giving him very soft stools so over the course of 10 days we changed him onto Wainwrights puppy dry food. After a few days of being on this only his stools were nice and firm and dark but this only lasted for a few days and for the past week or so his poos have been very soft and have contained lots and lots of slime (almost looking like a slug has been passed amongst along side the poops). The past 2 days there have been little drops of blood in with the mucus and he's needing to poo a lot more regularly.

Luckily he has a vets appointment tomorrow morning to get his final injections but Im getting worried. Ive looked up this online and it looks like he could have 'colitis'

I ordered lots and lots of samples of puppy food as recommended on here and so have James Welbeloved, Burns, Skinner Arden Grange etc waiting to be used..could it be the Wainwrights food thats causing?

.Ive also heard some dogs can be allergic to chicken and his Wainwrights is chicken flavoured so should I try gradually swapping his food to something else?

Thanks


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I would try something that is fish based and try not to panic as if it is colitis and it is diet related once you find the trigger food and eliminate it you pup will be fine, My rough was very ill with colitis last year but once we found he couldn't eat anything with chicken in he improved almost overnight.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you!! 
I have some James Wellbeloved salmon kibble. I'll try introducing that over the next 10 days. Unfortunately all the other foods I have seem to be chicken flavoured which looks like they will be a no go...I'll take them to puppy class in a few weeks and see if anyone wants to take them off my hands


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I am sure wainrights do a salmon and potato puppy food too you could try that. 

Hope your puster is ok, i hate it when they aren't right.!


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah excellent. I didn't know that...I'll go have a look. He loves his Wainwrights so it will probably be easier to keep him on that if they do a fish flavour.

Tell me about it.Im like an anxious first time parent


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm hoping you can help. My cocker spaniel puppy has been with me now for 1 month. He was originally on Tesco Premium dry puppy food at his breeders but this was giving him very soft stools so over the course of 10 days we changed him onto Wainwrights puppy dry food. After a few days of being on this only his stools were nice and firm and dark but this only lasted for a few days and for the past week or so his poos have been very soft and have contained lots and lots of slime (almost looking like a slug has been passed amongst along side the poops). The past 2 days there have been little drops of blood in with the mucus and he's needing to poo a lot more regularly.
> 
> ...


i had radley on wainwrights turkey and rice and i couldnt work out why his poo was exactly as you described, but without the blood. anyhow, i stopped giving him the wainwrights and tried vitalin (mail order) and he was absolutely fine on that........... however he has gone back to the chocolate mousse poos again now so can sympthaise with you (although they are not covered in slime this time, so presuming its just the change over having an effect)
good luck x

just to add,i also tried the salmon and potato one from wainwrights.... he definately didnt like that one lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Hope all went well at the vet


----------



## pricey28 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi 

Just wondering how you got on at the Vets I have an appointment for the same problem with my puppy and was wondering how you got on and what they said! I do have a feeling that its diet related. I am using Science Plan at the moment, was wondering if I should try and change her food, she has been with me a week and I have had her on Chicken and rice because of her stomach, she was better and started using normal science plan and this morning I am back to the same problem of bloody mucus runney pooh!!! Nightmare!! 

Pricey28 :eek6:


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

rona said:


> Hope all went well at the vet


Thank you!


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

lizzyboo said:


> i had radley on wainwrights turkey and rice and i couldnt work out why his poo was exactly as you described, but without the blood. anyhow, i stopped giving him the wainwrights and tried vitalin (mail order) and he was absolutely fine on that........... however he has gone back to the chocolate mousse poos again now so can sympthaise with you (although they are not covered in slime this time, so presuming its just the change over having an effect)
> good luck x
> 
> just to add,i also tried the salmon and potato one from wainwrights.... he definately didnt like that one lol.


I popped to pets at home after the vets and they have Salmon James Wellbeloved puppy kibble so I'll see how he goes on his lamb JWB first (so far he doesn't seem so keen though)


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

pricey28 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering how you got on at the Vets I have an appointment for the same problem with my puppy and was wondering how you got on and what they said! I do have a feeling that its diet related. I am using Science Plan at the moment, was wondering if I should try and change her food, she has been with me a week and I have had her on Chicken and rice because of her stomach, she was better and started using normal science plan and this morning I am back to the same problem of bloody mucus runney pooh!!! Nightmare!!
> 
> Pricey28 :eek6:


Hi

Did you change her diet gradually? Ive always been advised to introduce new foods slowly over 7-10 days adding a bit more of the new food in each day..maybe that could be why she had a bad tummy after she was back on the science plan

The vet just said that it sounds diet related and that the wainrights I had been feeding with him doesnt agree so to try something else

x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi just wanted to say i had the same with Ben, he is now on wainwrights salmon and potatoe and is doing great on it now, I also add some tree barks powder into his food, might be worth looking into getting some of this. Good luck hope he settles down soon. 
These dogs are a worry arent they.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

TBH - my first thought would be to get her treated for lungworm rather than mess about with her food - when was she last wormed? pups should ideally be wormed monthly up to 6 months - I am pretty sure that Advocate has recently been licensed for lungworm - alternatively, Milbemax is licensed for it, but has to be given regularly over so many weeks.

If this isn't the problem - then it's not going to cause harm - but starting to mess around with food may cause more headaches than it solves.

If the worming doesn't work - then look at the food.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

swarthy said:


> TBH - my first thought would be to get her treated for lungworm rather than mess about with her food - when was she last wormed? pups should ideally be wormed monthly up to 6 months - I am pretty sure that Advocate has recently been licensed for lungworm - alternatively, Milbemax is licensed for it, but has to be given regularly over so many weeks.
> 
> If this isn't the problem - then it's not going to cause harm - but starting to mess around with food may cause more headaches than it solves.
> 
> If the worming doesn't work - then look at the food.


Thanks for your reply. He was wormed at the breeders befoire he left and then again 2 weeks ago with Advocate and will be in another 2 weeks and then for the next few months (I have a big supply at home  ) so hopefully worms are not the problem


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

brackensmom said:


> hi just wanted to say i had the same with Ben, he is now on wainwrights salmon and potatoe and is doing great on it now, I also add some tree barks powder into his food, might be worth looking into getting some of this. Good luck hope he settles down soon.
> These dogs are a worry arent they.


I've not heard of tree barks powder before. I'll go and have a look. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if [email protected] mentioned it to you but they will take back the bag of Turkey and Rice and either refund or exchange no matter how much you have used.

Sorry to hear you have been having tummy problems with your pup. I had that with mine. Hope you get to the bottom of it soon. I know you said you changed foods over 10 days but be careful not to keep changing as that can cause problems too. It's hard to know what to do for the best sometimes


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello everyone

Turns out that Bodie had a very bad wheat allergy that is causing his colitis. Although we were feeding him wheat free food it didn't stop our friends giving him treats despite us asking them not to and a stranger feeding him a few Doritos last week when we had our backs turned which caused the diarrhea again. He now has a muzzle to wear if he is going to be anywhere near unfamiliar food.

On some advice we starved him for 24 hours over Friday and have since been feeding him on plain boiled roice and chicken with the hope to graduially introduce his normal food back in. We have had no more diarrhea and his poos are now nice and colid again and he is only pooping 2 times a day instead of 10!

However for the last few days they have been BRIGHT yellow :scaredsometimes half bright yellow and half of the same poop a normal brown colour). Is this normal or is it something I should be worried about?


----------



## pricey28 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi 

I know with Roxy when she is was on chicken and rice she was half yellow and sometimes half brown it looked very odd!! We too found out that Roxy also has a strong wheat and gluten allergy, which also extended to chicken!! She loves it but it ended up doing the same to her as the wheat and gluten in the end! Watch out for that one!!


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

pricey28 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know with Roxy when she is was on chicken and rice she was half yellow and sometimes half brown it looked very odd!! We too found out that Roxy also has a strong wheat and gluten allergy, which also extended to chicken!! She loves it but it ended up doing the same to her as the wheat and gluten in the end! Watch out for that one!!


I know Bo is definately very badly allergic to wheat...I didn't think to check gluten. I'd best check his normal food when I get home for that too. Thanks!


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Update! Bodie has been prefect on his rice and chicken the past 7 days so we gradually introduced his normal food with it over the course of 3 days..and then the diarrhoea started again so I popped him off to the vets yesterday.

He has antibiotics, poo samples for me to take, hills prescription food for 2 days and rehydration sachets. I am due to take him back tomorrow for a progress report and to drop of his samples.

Coincidently yesterday was also the day his worming was due so i wormed him with advocat as I have been doing every 28 days......and then today he has had passed worms in his poo and some of them are still live 

Im shocked as hes never passed worms before and Ive religiously used advocate every 28 days

I called the vets as we're off there tomorrow anyway but apart from chucking his poo in poo bags into the bin is there anything else I should do i.e disinfect the grass where he's poo'd, anyway I can kill the live worms once he's passed them?

Thanks


----------



## tippi (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry late on this thread. I would give it a little time before jumping to conclusions about allergies. My elder dog (7) was just the same when she was a pup (your descriptions of the poos are excellent ;-)). She's part spaniel part collie. Unfortunately she seemed to react like this for a couple of weeks after each course of worming - it wasn't until the second course the worms were actually expelled. She has been fine since apart from worming times but it has to be done.

By the way, colitis is inflammation of the bowel (it can be exacerbated by intolerances to wheat, lactose etc) but an actual allergy to gluten is coeliac. 

Hope it is just a reaction to the worming.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

little_miss_kitty said:


> He has antibiotics, poo samples for me to take, hills prescription food for 2 days and rehydration sachets. I am due to take him back tomorrow for a progress report and to drop of his samples.
> 
> Coincidently yesterday was also the day his worming was due so i wormed him with advocat as I have been doing every 28 days......and then today he has had passed worms in his poo and some of them are still live
> 
> I'm shocked as he's never passed worms before and I've religiously used advocate every 28 days


Strange that my first thought was worms 

If your pup is confirmed as allergic to wheat, it is likely to be the gluten that is causing the problem as the two are almost always inextricably linked (by this I mean the gluten comes from the way wheat is processed) - therefore invariably where you find wheat you will find gluten.

This means your pup must NEVER EVER be given any products containing wheat / gluten and will require a restricted diet for the rest of his life, so you really should ensure that this is confirmed with the vet.

Wheat / gluten allergies are surprisingly difficult to prove - because once you remove the offending item from the diet, the body returns to normal giving no outward or clinical signs of the allergy.

As a newly diagnosed coeliac sufferer, wheat / gluten are two things I am acutely aware of - and you will be shocked to discover what products they are found in (I know I was).

You will need to feed a restricted diet in terms of ensuring foods are gluten free, and you will have to be VERY cautious about any human foods, sausages and a large majority of sliced meats for example contain gluten - as will probably most doggie biscuits and treats - not to mention virtually all human biscuits.

If you can find a reliable affordable supplier, it may even be worth feeding a raw / BARF diet - it will be healthier for your dog in the long run and ensure he gets a varied diet that is reasonable on your wallet.

But as above - do verify your 'belief' he is allergic to wheat / gluten first - as you are committing him to this for the next 10/12 years plus, and it could be both costly and a pain at times.

Unlike some food ingredients - the longer you keep it away from the diet with a genuine allergy, the more severely the body reacts when you do introduce it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Be careful about giving the final injections if the puppy is NOT 100% have a word with the vet as it could know out the AI system!! That said!! seeing as its the first injections I really do not know on this one! Be sure to quiz your vet as to is it wise to give second shots when pup off colour!

DT


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Thank you!!
> I have some James Wellbeloved salmon kibble. I'll try introducing that over the next 10 days. Unfortunately all the other foods I have seem to be chicken flavoured which looks like they will be a no go...I'll take them to puppy class in a few weeks and see if anyone wants to take them off my hands


James Wellbeloved gave my pup a dicky tummy so I swapped him on to Wainwrights and he's been fine on that.

He has a runny poop every now and then but that's usually down to soemthing he's eaten off the bloody floor! :thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

IF your dog has a wheat / gluten allergy - it is very important to get him onto a wheat / gluten free diet ASAP - this is why you need to check with the vet - you will find as a result that the majority of mainstream dried foods are going to be out of bounds


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the excellent replies as always!

We're currently awaiting for the results of his faecal samples but in the meantime our vet has prescribed hills prescription ID dry food in the long run which seems to be doing the trick brilliantly. He was on wheat free James Wellbeloved but the vet seems to think that instead of having a wheat allergy he may have just had a very very sensitive stomach as he would be fine for a week and then eat something he shouldnt have (i.e other dogs food & crisps) and which would then set off instant diorrhea and also which led us to believe he had a wheat allergy.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Thank you!!
> I have some James Wellbeloved salmon kibble. I'll try introducing that over the next 10 days. Unfortunately all the other foods I have seem to be chicken flavoured which looks like they will be a no go...I'll take them to puppy class in a few weeks and see if anyone wants to take them off my hands


Don't jump to the conclusion it's chicken that's the problem. It could be, but could equally be other common ingredients like wheat, soya, maize, beet, rice (less common as a trigger) or anything else in the food.

Not being up to date with worming can cause colitis too.

Dorwest tree barks powder is really helpful, it soothes the gut lining, slows the passage of food leading to better absorbtion of nutrients. It's mainly slippery elm, that you can also get from health food shops.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

UPDATE: So the vets have just phoned with Bodies faecal analysis and he has coxiellosis spores as well as the roundworms. No treatment needed yet as the vet said that in 95% of the case it is sorts itself out. He is to be wormed again on the 14th for the roundworms he has and then wormed again 2 weeks after that plus another faecal sample taken.

Does anyone have any experience of coxiellosis?


----------

